

Google Fit Preview SDK now available - vojnovski
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2014/08/google-fit-preview-sdk-now-available.html

======
ymeshesha
I can't wait to see some of the app developers are gonna make, this could
actually help assist a lot of people with health issues ( blood glucose
monitor is what I'm hoping for ;) ).

